# Wechsel von TN-S auf TN-C Netz erlaubt?



## Fredo (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Forum,

in unserer Niederspannungshauptverteilung erfolgt die Energieverteilung in der Netzform TN-S.
Zur Zeit werden bei uns Photovoltaikanlagen installiert. Diese speisen ihre erzeugte Lesitung über Wechselrichter in unser Netz ein. Als Zuleitung zum Messplatz / Zählerfeld wurde ein 4x10 qmmm NYM-Kabel verlegt.
Abgesehen von den EMV-Problemen die auftreten können, frage ich mich (oder besser euch), ob dieser Wechsel ins TN-C Netz überhaupt erlaubt ist?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.
Gruß,
Fredo


----------



## Sesssko (10 Dezember 2009)

*TN-S -> TN-C erlaubt?*

Nein. Das zusammenführen von Neutral- und PE-Leiter ist nach einem auftrennen nicht erlaubt. Von TN-C auf TN-S (PEN in PE und N) jedoch schon.

Die DIN VDE 0100-540:2007-06 führt ind 543.4.3 aus: "Wenn ein PEN-Leiter ab einem beliebigen Punkt der Anlage in Neutralleiter und Schutzleiter aufgeteilt wird, ist es nicht zulässig, den Neutralleiter mit irgendeinem anderen geerdeten Teil der Anlage zu verbinde (z.B. Wiederverbindung mit dem Schutzleiter). [...]"


----------



## Fredo (10 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Sesssko,

danke für deine detailierte Anzwort.
Gedacht habe ich mir das auch, war mir aber nicht 100% sicher.
Jetzt weiß ich ja, wo ich es nochmal nachlesen kann.

Danke und Gruß,
FREDO


----------

